
Why Socrates Hated Democracy - wtetzner
http://www.thebookoflife.org/why-socrates-hated-democracy/
======
sharemywin
But at what point is enough "thought" and "education" on the issues? Also,
what's the right thing to be taught? Only the stuff I believe is right.

~~~
wtetzner
Yes, his ideas are reasonable, but if he had any solutions to the problems
with democracy, the article doesn't present them.

